# New Desktop PC for Clinic



## joshiks7 (Nov 30, 2018)

*What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: Running software to store patient's data. Its based upon cloud storage. Data is mainly text and simple pdf, there are no images (like Sonography or CT scans). Casual surfing, mails , powerpoint . No gaming.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans:Rs 55-60K

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:NO

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:
Windows 10
*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 1 tb minimum

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans:
FHD 22 inch
*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans:NO

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans:Within a week

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans:Assembler

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans:Solapur but can from Mumbai (prime ab gb)

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: I want to add SSD for fast booting. Need in built wifi and wireless mouse and key board to avoid wire clutter. DVD writer needed. I want future proof system , fully reliable and FAST.
Regards


----------



## joshiks7 (Nov 30, 2018)

HI GEEKS,
Any info please?


----------



## nac (Nov 30, 2018)

Anything basic will do for your need. Since Ryzen APU costs just a little more than Athlon/Pentium, you can go for that and also you have good enough budget.
*~50k
*
Ryzen 2200G
MSI B450M Pro VDH
Corsair Vengeance 2400mhz 4GB DDR4 CL14 x 2
Corsair CX450
Corsair 100R
Asus DVD Writer
WD Blue 7200rpm 1TB
Samsung 860EVO 250GB SSD
Logitech KB&M wireless combo
LG 22MP68VQ-P
USB Wifi adaptor


----------



## joshiks7 (Nov 30, 2018)

Will 8th generation i3 be overkill for my needs?
Rather than external wifi USB, Do we get internal Wi fi card?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes,8th gen i3 is overkill for your needs.Internal wifi cards are costlier & messier(in the sense you need to install them in pcie slots after opening cabinet cover plus you can not simply plug & play them like usb).


----------



## nac (Nov 30, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> Will 8th generation i3 be overkill for my needs?
> Rather than external wifi USB, Do we get internal Wi fi card?


Even 2200G is overkill. It's alright as you have budget. Couple of thousands more you can get i3, better CPU performance than 2200G but not as good wrt iGPU performance. But for your case, it doesn't matter.


----------



## joshiks7 (Nov 30, 2018)

Thx a lot.
I was thinking in terms of i3 as my home PC is i3 based assembled in 2010 and still doing excellent duty.
But since its an overkill, I will go ahead with 2200G. It will save some money also.
Regards


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> Thx a lot.
> I was thinking in terms of i3 as my home PC is i3 based assembled in 2010 and still doing excellent duty.
> But since its an overkill, I will go ahead with 2200G. It will save some money also.
> Regards


2010 i3 is now slower than latest pentium dual core(used to be available at 4.3k but now after intel price increase due to shortage,is costing 6.5k).


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 30, 2018)

^if saving money is a cause for concern,then you could also consider Athlon 200GE.


----------



## joshiks7 (Nov 30, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> ^if saving money is a cause for concern,then you could also consider Athlon 200GE.


No. Saving money is secondary. I need future proof system, fast . So I am ready to spend aorund Rs 55 to 60 k. Its one time investment .
regards


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 1, 2018)

Go with the AMD Ryzen. I have one at home. Is a decent processor. 

Also I feel it will be better for future because AMD tends to support their CPU sockets for long time in turn leading to availability of motherboard replacements for longer in the future too. I had an AM2 setup running for 10 years at home in which time I had to change 3 motherboards. AMD has promised to keep current pin for 4 years.

AM4 socket information Socket AM4 Platform | AMD


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 1, 2018)

@whitestar_999

What did you edit?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2018)

Merged your 2 posts into 1 as single link line was looking a bit odd & fits better with previous post.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 2, 2018)

@whitestar_999 Sorry about that. I thought of it as a single post. Forgot that the second line was added shortly afterwards and was hoping it would auto-merge. (Is that functionality still there?)

-------------------

@joshiks7 Please consider adequate backups too. I suggest one onsite and one offsite password protected backups. And also store the password in physical form in a bank locker in case you happen to forget password. (Considering that it is patient data that is both precious and privacy risk)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2018)

No problem. There is actually a time limit(maybe within a minute or two of posting) within which any new post is automatically merged with previous post by same user provided nobody else posted in between.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2018)

Budget -54K

AMD Ryzen 5 2200G -8k
MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -13k
Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 8GB DDR4 -6k
Corsair CX450 -3.5k
Corsair 100R -3k
Asus 24x DVD Writer -1k
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3k
Samsung 860 EVO 250GB SSD -5.5k
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22inch LED IPS -10k
Logitech MK200 -1k

Total -54K

Mobo has built in WiFi and Bluetooth.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 2, 2018)

Thx a lot .


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 2, 2018)

hi.
Can I use samsung 1 tb SSD rather than HDD ? OS and main data stoarge will be on same drive . Planning to get from USA. Its cheap there


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes but you won't get warranty in India(someone here posted that he got samsung 1tb ssd for ~8k in USA black friday deal).


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 2, 2018)

You can do that. In that case I strongly advise getting another mechanical hard drive to keep in the same box and use Syncthing to keep a running backup in case of SSD failure.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 2, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> You can do that. In that case I strongly advise getting another mechanical hard drive to keep in the same box and use Syncthing to keep a running backup in case of SSD failure.


Pardon my lack of tecnical knowledge. I didnt understand it. Is SSD more prone to fail? Its supposed to be more secure as compared to HDD


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 2, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> You can do that. In that case I strongly advise getting another mechanical hard drive to keep in the same box and use Syncthing to keep a running backup in case of SSD failure.


Now its at 127 USD for 1 tb samsung ssd


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> Pardon my lack of tecnical knowledge. I didnt understand it. Is SSD more prone to fail? Its supposed to be more secure as compared to HDD


Exhaustive studies have shown that SSDs have an annual failure rate of tenths of one percent, while the AFRs for HDDs can run as high as 4 to 6 percent. Additionally, unlike HDDs with their spinning disks, SSDs have no moving parts. As such, they are able to withstand shocks and vibrations without the risk of data loss. This high reliability means SSDs provide consistence performance. The health of SSDs can be monitored and planned for. It’s this predictable reliability and the absence of mechanical parts that give SSDs a huge advantage over the unpredictable performance and high failure rate of HDDs.

Source:Solid-state drives: Debunking 4 SSD Myths

I have been using SSD's since 2011 and not one of my SSD failed.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 2, 2018)

*www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078DPCY3T/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
IS it correct choice ?

Do I need to buy some mounting bracket also?


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 2, 2018)

My old system (year 2010) is based on intel i3 540/3.06 GHZ  AND Gigabyte GA S55M-S2. I would like to add 250gb SSD for OS for fater booting . Will this system support SSD?
This system is DIFFERENT from new (to be purchased yet) system


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> My old system (year 2010) is based on intel i3 540/3.06 GHZ  AND Gigabyte GA S55M-S2. I would like to add 250gb SSD for OS for fater booting . Will this system support SSD?
> This system is DIFFERENT from new (to be purchased yet) system


Yes, it will support.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 2, 2018)

Thank you. I stand corrected. 





bssunilreddy said:


> Exhaustive studies have shown that SSDs have an annual failure rate of tenths of one percent, while the AFRs for HDDs can run as high as 4 to 6 percent. Additionally, unlike HDDs with their spinning disks, SSDs have no moving parts. As such, they are able to withstand shocks and vibrations without the risk of data loss. This high reliability means SSDs provide consistence performance. The health of SSDs can be monitored and planned for. It’s this predictable reliability and the absence of mechanical parts that give SSDs a huge advantage over the unpredictable performance and high failure rate of HDDs.
> 
> Source:Solid-state drives: Debunking 4 SSD Myths
> 
> I have been using SSD's since 2011 and not one of my SSD failed.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 2, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Exhaustive studies have shown that SSDs have an annual failure rate of tenths of one percent, while the AFRs for HDDs can run as high as 4 to 6 percent. Additionally, unlike HDDs with their spinning disks, SSDs have no moving parts. As such, they are able to withstand shocks and vibrations without the risk of data loss. This high reliability means SSDs provide consistence performance. The health of SSDs can be monitored and planned for. It’s this predictable reliability and the absence of mechanical parts that give SSDs a huge advantage over the unpredictable performance and high failure rate of HDDs.
> 
> Source:Solid-state drives: Debunking 4 SSD Myths
> 
> I have been using SSD's since 2011 and not one of my SSD failed.


Means its sufficient to install SSD ALONE for data storage, without HDD back up,  right?


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 2, 2018)

Do I need to buy ssd mounting bracket also? or can I get it here in India?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> Means its sufficient to install SSD ALONE for data storage, without HDD back up,  right?


SSD is alone sufficient.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> Do I need to buy ssd mounting bracket also? or can I get it here in India?


SSDs can be mounted onto HDD brackets. If it is able to fit then you need to buy.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> *www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078DPCY3T/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
> IS it correct choice ?
> 
> Do I need to buy some mounting bracket also?


Yes that is correct(860 evo). Also you can buy mounting bracket from here(do note my friend spent 15-20min figuring how to attach ssd before finally realizing that screws can also be fitted through those 4 long slits,they really should print some few lines as instructions. ).
Buy Online 2.5 to 3.5 SSD HDD Mounting Bracket In India



joshiks7 said:


> Pardon my lack of tecnical knowledge. I didnt understand it. Is SSD more prone to fail? Its supposed to be more secure as compared to HDD


SSD is indeed less prone to failure but that does not mean it is 100% safe against failure.What if due to some electric malfunction in mains/psu damage ssd,what if someone accidentally spill some liquid over case etc Better to have the backup of a data in an external portable drive locked inside some safe in office/home too. Or you can buy online subscription(like MS Office 365,check this post of mine [Urgent] Unable to boot into Win10; no recovery disk present ).


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank u

Whats difference between following 2=

Buy Online SAMSUNG 860 EVO Series mSATA 1TB SATA III 3D NAND SSD MZ-M6E1T0BW In India

Buy Online SAMSUNG 860 EVO 2.5″ 1TB 3D NAND SSD MZ-76E1T0BW In India

Both are 860 evo.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2018)

You need SATA ssd(MZ-76E1T0BW), mSATA is for older generation laptops which have msata slot.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank u


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 6, 2018)

nac said:


> Anything basic will do for your need. Since Ryzen APU costs just a little more than Athlon/Pentium, you can go for that and also you have good enough budget.
> *~50k
> *
> Ryzen 2200G
> ...


hi
Does this MSI B450M Pro VDH Mo Bo need BIOS update to use with Ryzen 3 2200 G or it can be used as it is?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2018)

All B450/X470 mobos comes with out of box support for 2nd gen ryzen processors,no need for bios update.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 6, 2018)

Buy Online | Gigabyte B450 AORUS M AMD AM4 Motherboard | Price in India
How is this MoBo as compared to MSI B450?
Its bit confusing


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 6, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -54K
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5 2200G -8k
> MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -13k
> ...


Is it ryzen 3 2200 G?


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes. Ryzen 3 2200G at around 8 K. 

Ryzen 5 2400G is 12 K+.


----------



## Minion (Dec 6, 2018)

AMD Ryzen 5 2400G-12,000
MSI B450-A PRO-9,200
ADATA 8GB DDR4 RGB AX4U320038G16-SRS-6,800
SAMSUNG 860 EVO 2.5″ 250GB SATA SSD MZ-76E250BW-4,300(OnlySSD.com)
CORSAIR CX450-3,600
ANTEC GX200 Blue LED-3,000
LG DVD WRITER-900
LG 22MP68VQ-P-9,600
*
Total:-49.4k

Ryzen 5 2400 is better and D link Wifi adapter are available for 300/- so there is no point in going for 12k mobo for your case and I have selected SSD because its way faster than HDD and is silent 

*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> Buy Online | Gigabyte B450 AORUS M AMD AM4 Motherboard | Price in India
> How is this MoBo as compared to MSI B450?
> Its bit confusing


MSI mobo is better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2018)

Minion said:


> *Ryzen 5 2400 is better and D link Wifi adapter are available for 300/- so there is no point in going for 12k mobo for your case and I have selected SSD because its way faster than HDD and is silent *


There is also no point then in going for a 2400G as this pc is for clinic use & not gaming. At least the 12k mobo has better(in fact best) VRMs under 15k so it should help in longevity plus it has AC wifi(not the usual N) which will not cost less than 1-1.5k if bought separately as usb AC wifi adapter.Same is the case with RGB ram,no point getting it for a clinic pc.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 6, 2018)

I have decided to go ahead with Ryzen 3 2200G . While reading about MoBo I came across MSI B 450 Tomhawk - its said to be mid range MoBo and good VFM, Is it so? Kindly suggest MoBo -I am bit confused.

Just a thought - Now I am thinking of shifting old desktop from home to clinic . Old version is core intel i3 540/3.06 GHZ AND Gigabyte GA S55M-S2 based. It has 8gb RAM and windows 7, 64 bit . It will be sufficient for my basic work.
Shall place new unit at home. Will ryzen 3 2200 G will be okay for casual gaming ? No plan to add graphics card.
Sorry for too many queries.
Regards


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 6, 2018)

I have 2200G at home. If you do not insist on playing 2017-18 titles at 1080p, it is enough for casual gaming. 

In this case both RAM speed and dual-channel setup is important. Get the fastest RAM available/affordable in 2x configuration (say 4 GB x 2 sticks rather than 8 GB single stick unless you plan to add another equal stick later which might be its own headache). I had initially set up on 3000 MHz 8 GB single stick but added another similar unit after 3 weeks. Frame rates decidedly improved by 5 - 10. Experience of playing significantly improved.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 6, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> I have 2200G at home. If you do not insist on playing 2017-18 titles at 1080p, it is enough for casual gaming.
> 
> In this case both RAM speed and dual-channel setup is important. Get the fastest RAM available/affordable in 2x configuration (say 4 GB x 2 sticks rather than 8 GB single stick unless you plan to add another equal stick later which might be its own headache). I had initially set up on 3000 MHz 8 GB single stick but added another similar unit after 3 weeks. Frame rates decidedly improved by 5 - 10. Experience of playing significantly improved.


Thank u sir. Surprisingly Corsair 4gb RAM stick is NOT listed on prime abgb web. Whether to opt for 2400 MHz or 3000MHz (4Gb *2 sticks)?


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 6, 2018)

I bought ADATA 3000 8 GB x 2.
From MDComputers.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 6, 2018)

Thx. What about MoBo?
Any info on MSI B450 Tamhawk  plz?
Regards


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> I have decided to go ahead with Ryzen 3 2200G . While reading about MoBo I came across MSI B 450 Tomhawk - its said to be mid range MoBo and good VFM, Is it so? Kindly suggest MoBo -I am bit confused.


The difference in price is not much & 450 carbon ac comes with built-in AC wifi+better VRMs, still your choice.



joshiks7 said:


> Surprisingly Corsair 4gb RAM stick is NOT listed on prime abgb web. Whether to opt for 2400 MHz or 3000MHz (4Gb *2 sticks)?


You can get two of these:
Buy Online | HyperX FURY Series 4GB 2400MHz DDR4 Memory HX424C15FB/4 | Price in India
4gb 3000mhz ram are not available online on primeabgb,mdcomputers,vedantcomputers,theitdepot,deltapage.com(at least I haven't seen them).


----------



## Minion (Dec 6, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> There is also no point then in going for a 2400G as this pc is for clinic use & not gaming. At least the 12k mobo has better(in fact best) VRMs under 15k so it should help in longevity plus it has AC wifi(not the usual N) which will not cost less than 1-1.5k if bought separately as usb AC wifi adapter.Same is the case with RGB ram,no point getting it for a clinic pc.



If he has budget for it then why not OP previously mentioned something about future proof, 2400G is not exactly a future proof CPU but Intel overpricing their CPU makes this a better buy.
Lets add 1k for wifi still he will save 2k on motherboard
I suggested a RGB RAM because I am unable to find any higher clocked non RGB RAM and higher clocked RAMs are better for APUs


----------



## Minion (Dec 6, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> I have decided to go ahead with Ryzen 3 2200G . While reading about MoBo I came across MSI B 450 Tomhawk - its said to be mid range MoBo and good VFM, Is it so? Kindly suggest MoBo -I am bit confused.
> 
> Just a thought - Now I am thinking of shifting old desktop from home to clinic . Old version is core intel i3 540/3.06 GHZ AND Gigabyte GA S55M-S2 based. It has 8gb RAM and windows 7, 64 bit . It will be sufficient for my basic work.
> Shall place new unit at home. Will ryzen 3 2200 G will be okay for casual gaming ? No plan to add graphics card.
> ...


My suggestion get your old PC to clinic and use new one in home


----------



## Minion (Dec 6, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Buy Online | HyperX FURY Series 4GB 2400MHz DDR4 Memory HX424C15FB/4 | Price in India
> 4gb 3000mhz ram are not available online on primeabgb,mdcomputers,vedantcomputers,theitdepot,deltapage.com(at least I haven't seen them).



OP must not opt for lower clocked RAM because he is going to get APU


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 6, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> Thank u sir. Surprisingly Corsair 4gb RAM stick is NOT listed on prime abgb web. Whether to opt for 2400 MHz or 3000MHz (4Gb *2 sticks)?





Minion said:


> If he has budget for it then why not OP previously mentioned something about future proof, 2400G is not exactly a future proof CPU but Intel overpricing their CPU makes this a better buy.
> Lets add 1k for wifi still he will save 2k on motherboard
> I suggested a RGB RAM because I am unable to find any higher clocked non RGB RAM and higher clocked RAMs are better for APUs


Sincere apology. Initially I was thinking in terms of new PC for my OPD. But while reading thread I realized its better to go ahead with new set up at home. So initially I kept budget bit low. I need future proof system. I won't be upgrading it soon. I will be using recently bought 22 inch Dell monitor (FHD) as of now . So I will save that money which will be used for MoBo and processor. I shall purchase new monitor 6 months later. This is the middle way


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 6, 2018)

In that respect going for better CPU is recommended. I feel it would be easier to add more RAM than change CPU altogether later. 

So go for 2400G if possible (may be 10% better than 2200G). 

If budget will be the constraint buy a single stick of 8 GB RAM now and buy one more later. With Win 10 more RAM is definitely better more so because you would also be using some of that for video until you get a discrete graphics card.

This was the RAM I bought. ADATA AX4U300038G16-SRS Desktop Ram XPG SPECTRIX D40 Series - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 3000MHz RGB


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 6, 2018)

Minion said:


> If he has budget for it then why not OP previously mentioned something about future proof, 2400G is not exactly a future proof CPU but Intel overpricing their CPU makes this a better buy.
> Lets add 1k for wifi still he will save 2k on motherboard
> I suggested a RGB RAM because I am unable to find any higher clocked non RGB RAM and higher clocked RAMs are better for APUs


As a curiosity, which is future proof MoBo and AMD processor if some one doesnot want to upgarde for at least 5 to 6 yrs?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2018)

Minion said:


> If he has budget for it then why not OP previously mentioned something about future proof, 2400G is not exactly a future proof CPU but Intel overpricing their CPU makes this a better buy.
> Lets add 1k for wifi still he will save 2k on motherboard
> I suggested a RGB RAM because I am unable to find any higher clocked non RGB RAM and higher clocked RAMs are better for APUs


Saving 2k in a 50k build does not make sense.Similarly getting a single 8gb 3000/3200mhz ram is not much better than getting 2*4gb 2400mhz ram(might even be better than a single 3000mhz stick as dual channel doubles the available ram bandwidth).



joshiks7 said:


> As a curiosity, which is future proof MoBo and AMD processor if some one doesnot want to upgarde for at least 5 to 6 yrs?


There is no such thing as "future proof",it all depends on your usage.If you want to get the new system for home then better start a new thread.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 7, 2018)

The single 8 GB stick is suggested so that a second similar one can be added later to complete dual channnel setup.


----------



## Minion (Dec 7, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> Sincere apology. Initially I was thinking in terms of new PC for my OPD. But while reading thread I realized its better to go ahead with new set up at home. So initially I kept budget bit low. I need future proof system. I won't be upgrading it soon. I will be using recently bought 22 inch Dell monitor (FHD) as of now . So I will save that money which will be used for MoBo and processor. I shall purchase new monitor 6 months later. This is the middle way



Well if you are reusing monitor then get this

AMD Ryzen 5 1600-11,000 *(Currently on offer in mdcomputer)*
ASROCK B450 PRO4-8,800
CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 8GB DDR4 RAM-5,500
ADATA Ultimate SU650 480GB SSD ASU650SS-480GT-R-5,200
(OnlySSD.com)
ASUS GTX 1050 TI 4GB GDDR5 Phoenix-12,000
CORSAIR CX450-3,600
Corsair SPEC-ALPHA Black-Silver-4,700 
Total:-*50k*

*This system is much better than APU based system *


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> The single 8 GB stick is suggested so that a second similar one can be added later to complete dual channnel setup.


And what if that is not required,16gb is for some serious gaming or serious productivity usages & neither of them are required by @op.Instead of spending extra money on something which may or may not happen in future,it is better to spend on something which can be used right away.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank u sir. My 2 SSD's from USA are on way to India next week. (1 tb and 500GB). Almost  40%  cheaper than what we get here. But no warranty


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi. 
I think MSI Pro carbon AC is out of stock at MD computers and prime ab gb .
Should I wait for it or any other good alternative plz


----------



## Minion (Dec 10, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> Hi
> I think MSI Pro carbon AC is out of stock at MD computers and prime ab gb .
> Should I wait for it or any other good alternative plz


MOTHERBOARD MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2018)

Similar to mdcomputers,both are in kolkata:
MOTHERBOARD MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC

Or

Situated in Chennai:
Buy Online MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC AMD AM4 Socket Motherboard lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 10, 2018)

thx a lot


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 10, 2018)

1.  ASUS GTX 1050 Ti 4GB GDDR5 Phoenix Fan Edition Graphic Card PH-GTX1050TI-4G

2.  AMD RYZEN 5 1600 / 3.2 GHz Socket AM4 Processor with Wraith Spire 65W cooler

3.   MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC AM4 Socket Motherboard

4.  G.skill Ripjaws V 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR4 3200MHz Desktop RAM (F4-3200C16S-8GVKB)

5.   Corsair CX 450 Power Supply /Product Code: CP-9020120-UK

6.  Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-ALPHA Mid-Tower Gaming Case Black/Red CC-9011085-WW

7.  ASUS DVD Writer

8.  Windows 10 OS 64 bit “HOME”

Finally made up my mind for above specs. Budget streched a lot . Its for many years and possibly I wont be upgrading soon. I will order ALL stuff from prime abgb except MSI pro carbon AC MoBo from different dealer .
Before I place final order kindly check the list for compatibility/ suggestions plz.
Regards


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2018)

Just one thing,gskill does not have an official service centre in India so in case of RMA you may have to wait weeks before getting a replacement as it will come from abroad.I suggest going with corsair or kingston/hyperx for ram as their after sales support in India is official.
Buy Online | Corsair 8GB DDR4 CMK8GX4M1D3000C16 3000MHz RAM | Price in India


----------



## patkim (Dec 11, 2018)

Just one FYI..the chosen motherboard has 8 + 4 EPS CPU Power connector, whereas the chosen PSU CX450 has just 1 (4 + 4) EPS Power plug. Now a days you get high end PSUs that offer 2 (4 + 4)  to support such boards.

Since you are not going to overclock or put excessive load on the system you should  just be  fine plugging in 4+4 plug in 8 Pins and leave the rest of the 4 open.

Still if you ever face issues like system not booting or may be system instability, better add  molex to 4  EPS adapter to consume and draw the extra power needed from a free molex plug.

This is just FYI and is certainly not a show stopper.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 11, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just one thing,gskill does not have an official service centre in India so in case of RMA you may have to wait weeks before getting a replacement as it will come from abroad.I suggest going with corsair or kingston/hyperx for ram as their after sales support in India is official.
> Buy Online | Corsair 8GB DDR4 CMK8GX4M1D3000C16 3000MHz RAM | Price in India


Shall get Corsiar RAM . Thanks sir


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 11, 2018)

patkim said:


> Just one FYI..the chosen motherboard has 8 + 4 EPS CPU Power connector, whereas the chosen PSU CX450 has just 1 (4 + 4) EPS Power plug. Now a days you get high end PSUs that offer 2 (4 + 4)  to support such boards.
> 
> Since you are not going to overclock or put excessive load on the system you should  just be  fine plugging in 4+4 plug in 8 Pins and leave the rest of the 4 open.
> 
> ...


Oh . Thank you.
Is it going to be a major issue ? OR should I opt for other power supply unit please?


----------



## Minion (Dec 11, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> 1.  ASUS GTX 1050 Ti 4GB GDDR5 Phoenix Fan Edition Graphic Card PH-GTX1050TI-4G
> 
> 2.  AMD RYZEN 5 1600 / 3.2 GHz Socket AM4 Processor with Wraith Spire 65W cooler
> 
> ...



Do you really need dvd writer? If yes then you have to use a different case 
Corsair SPEC 3 Red-3,900

My suggestion is don't buy DVD writer its outdated.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 11, 2018)

I have good DVDs of movie and Hindi songs collected over many years. So I would need it


----------



## chetansha (Dec 11, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> I have good DVDs of movie and Hindi songs collected over many years. So I would need it


Would suggest you try to pick up a Blu ray drive. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2018)

PC Bluray drives are overpriced & not really worth it.



joshiks7 said:


> I have good DVDs of movie and Hindi songs collected over many years. So I would need it


You can get a usb slim dvd drive too if you are ok with it.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 11, 2018)

What about corsair Cx 450 ?


whitestar_999 said:


> PC Bluray drives are overpriced & not really worth it.
> 
> 
> You can get a usb slim dvd drive too if you are ok with it.


*www.amazon.in/Storite-Portable-3-0...b+slim+dvd+drive&refinements=p_85:10440599031
Is it same ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> What about corsair Cx 450 ?
> 
> *www.amazon.in/Storite-Portable-3-0-Drive-External/dp/B07CHLDHBN/ref=sr_1_4?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1544570775&sr=8-4&keywords=usb+slim+dvd+drive&refinements=p_85:10440599031
> Is it same ?


You missed it in PM?


> As for psu 8pins(4+4) is sufficient for most mid rage processors,extra 4pins of (8+4) on mobo is required only during extreme overclocking(usually ~5GHz,for comparison even achieving 4GHz is considered a very good result for ryzen 1600) so as to provide extra power.PSU should work fine.



Yes,but I suggest this one:
*www.amazon.in/LG-GP65NB60-External...AEHE2KQ3J5P&psc=1&refRID=2W6QC7HASAEHE2KQ3J5P


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 11, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> You missed it in PM?
> 
> 
> Yes,but I suggest this one:
> *www.amazon.in/LG-GP65NB60-External...AEHE2KQ3J5P&psc=1&refRID=2W6QC7HASAEHE2KQ3J5P


Thx a ton. As a curiosity what would be adavantge of Slim external DVD writer as opposed to internal one?
Regards


----------



## patkim (Dec 11, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> Oh . Thank you.
> Is it going to be a major issue ? OR should I opt for other power supply unit please?



I have already stated in my original post that 4 + 4 should just suffice for normal load even if your board has 4 + 4 + 4. You are not going to overclock nor play heavy games on it. As already stated it should be just fine. That post is FYI and also another point I have is that if you are going to get it assembled thru an Assembler, he should not take you for a ride.

You know in advance what he is talking about and do not fall pray to his tactics just in case. He might say better to buy something else from him and he might try to make more money.  Despite if there's an issue in a very very rare case, fix is very easy as already stated.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 11, 2018)

patkim said:


> I have already stated in my original post that 4 + 4 should just suffice for normal load even if your board has 4 + 4 + 4. You are not going to overclock nor play heavy games on it. As already stated it should be just fine. That post is FYI and also another point I have is that if you are going to get it assembled thru an Assembler, he should not take you for a ride.
> 
> You know in advance what he is talking about and do not fall pray to his tactics just in case. He might say better to buy something else from him and he might try to make more money.  Despite if there's an issue in a very very rare case, fix is very easy as already stated.


Thx. This is very true. I will be careful


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2018)

joshiks7 said:


> Thx a ton. As a curiosity what would be adavantge of Slim external DVD writer as opposed to internal one?
> Regards


Nothing,if your cabinet does not have 5.25" drive bay(many new stylish cabinets don't have this) or you like to use your dvd drive with laptop(many slim laptops nowadays too have no dvd drive) too then it is convenient.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 11, 2018)

Thank u sir


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 12, 2018)

Is slim USB DVDs are compatible with smart TV? I have C8 LG OLED Tv.
Regards


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2018)

No,for that you need a proper dvd player.In any case it will not look good as DVD resolution is much less than full HD. One should preferably watch at least full HD(1080p) content on such TVs,availability of 4k content is still much less than fullHD in India.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 13, 2018)

Finally placed order yesterday night for all components. Prime abgb and IT depot. Waiting for delivery.
Regards


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 13, 2018)

Good. Please post some pictures of your setup.


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 13, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Good. Please post some pictures of your setup.


Sure sir


----------



## joshiks7 (Jan 1, 2019)

Hello,
Finally my system is ready. I thank everyone who helped me in this process.
Sincere thanks to super moderator *whitestar 999* for patient listening and great help
...warm regards


----------

